# Is Ammazonia causing my water to tinge yellow/



## Fran (9 Jun 2016)

Hi all I am having a problem with yellow/brown tinge to my tank water. I am using 2 9L bags of Ammazonia in my 200 L setup and no matter what I do the water still stains. The water will clear after a 50% water change but after a couple of days the colour will return. Its not too noticeable from the front but is from the side. While I do have redmoor wood it was well soaked prior to adding to the tank and besides I had the same problem with my previous scape which contained only rock. The soil is over a year old now. I have tried purigen and also a UV lamp thinking it was an algae bloom but its not. I did read somewhere that Ammazonia will stain somewater types. I'm thinking of starting over again and using another type of substrate but would like to find a fix first. Apologies for the rubbish photo. As always I'd appreciate any advice received.


----------



## alto (9 Jun 2016)

I'd've guessed the redmoor was the main contributor but if you've seen the same with rock only scape, then I'd suspect the substrate - a friend had done a setup with Amazonia & plants only, & water was never clear, initially there was ridiculous amounts of very fine sediment so plants looked to be coated in dust, even months later water still looked  "dirty" & the least disturbance of the substrate would yield crazy amounts of that dust.
(that soil is finally out of the tank now )

Usually with wood leached tannins tank will look great after water change, with gradual staining over the next couple weeks - this can usually be controlled with Purigen



Fran said:


> I did read somewhere that Ammazonia will stain somewater types


I think this is more down to poor QC on the product rather than the water type


----------



## Paulo Soares (9 Jun 2016)

Good afternoon,

Another point of view. I don´t believe the Amazonia is doing that even if it´s old. I´ve seen so far too many tanks with 2 or 3 or 4 years old Amazonia and nothing occur.

The amazonia really is anoying with that dust it creates. A suffer the same and so i had to make another setup.

All that is due to filtering. Take a good look to your filter. Ceramics, sponges, tubes etc.

Unless you have something else in the tank you haven´t mention beside the wood and rocks.



> I did read somewhere that Ammazonia will stain somewater types.



Can´t quite follow this.. tap water is tap water everywhere. Aproved for human consumption. So even if we were to consider some chemical reaction with amazonia i believe is out of the question.

Best regards


----------



## Fran (9 Jun 2016)

Thanks for replies guys. My water had the same staining even with rock and plants only so I know its not the wood. I do get good growth with Ammazonia so I really don't want to get rid of it but will if it will mean I can finally get crystal clear water. The purigen did nothing for me. I also remember reading that there might have been a bad batch of Ammazonia but the "bad batch" thing seems to be mentioned a lot on forums when discussing everything from heaters to filters. Can anyone shed any light on the bad batch theory? Also, I believe ADA brought out Ammazonia 2 because of the clouding issue. I think I bought the original version. I know it was in a silver bag with orange writing.

I should also mention I'm running a JBL 1501 with one tray of bio rings and hte rest is full of fine sponge.


----------



## Staticrzr (23 Jun 2016)

Îm also using ada amazonia. Bought a 9l bag of powder type  and a 2l power sand for my 60cm aquarium. I still Get yellow water within 3 days of water change. I also have the dust effect in my tank, I mean this dust settled on most of my plants unfortunately. My tank is running since march 3rd 2016.
BTW I have no wood in my aquarium


----------



## Staticrzr (23 Jun 2016)

I haven't tried activated carbon. Maybe it will resolve the yellowing of the water? I'm really considering of changing to a different substrate even though I'm happy with the plant growth


----------



## alto (23 Jun 2016)

Staticrzr said:


> . I also have the dust effect in my tank, I mean this dust settled on most of my plants unfortunately.


this happened in a friend's tank with ADA Amazonia ... I believe it's a quality control issue with ADA soils regardless of new/old label & this is understandable but the issue gets much bigger when ADA rep is unwilling to stand behind product & provide replacements (or insists that aquarium owner must be doing something wrong  ) 

The dust effect never changed in 6 months & plants weren't thriving - I finally convinced my friend to let me remove the ADA soil ... so much nicer now


----------



## Paulo Soares (23 Jun 2016)

alto said:


> this happened in a friend's tank with ADA Amazonia ... I believe it's a quality control issue with ADA soils regardless of new/old label & this is understandable but the issue gets much bigger when ADA rep is unwilling to stand behind product & provide replacements (or insists that aquarium owner must be doing something wrong  )
> 
> The dust effect never changed in 6 months & plants weren't thriving - I finally convinced my friend to let me remove the ADA soil ... so much nicer now



A year ago when i was claiming the same i received the same answer.. "you´re doing something wrong" bla bla bla.. 
and a few people almost crucify me for exposing that to the public.

Last week in a local store the owner told me that he was going to suspend the amazonia and start to sell another substrate cause of lots of claims on this dust issue. 

I will never understand how a brand close their eyes if they are receiving claims on the same subject.

Still.. i´m definitelly happy with Tropica Plant Growth and Powder. 
As we used to say here in Portugal "In a wining team you dont´change a thing!" 

Best regards


----------



## zozo (23 Jun 2016)

It is and stays a natural product somewhere on this planet taken from the earth, it is near impossible to garanty a stable quality with an organic natural product. It can change with every yard they dig or switch digging locations. I red a customer complain about JBL substrate not doing wath the package desciption claimed. He did send it back to JBL and they confirmed just that, same soil from different location, wasn't the same after all. They probably took the claim of their provider, that it's the same clay for granted and ordered a batch. That's how it works, they don't produce it, they order it and let the supplier bag it with their name on it. That's why there are so many products with different names actualy 100% identical, same supplier, different bag..  Maybe some pigmet added not to make to obvious.


----------



## Staticrzr (24 Jun 2016)

Ok so what am I to do? Should I start using a different substrate all together? Or try my luck with another bag of amazonia?


----------



## ian_m (24 Jun 2016)

Try something like this...
https://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/ap...4.html?zenid=b1e0cc13dd87b102444453ec521c5b2a

When I added, what I thought was a previously well soaked piece of wood, which started staining my water, I added this after water change and it seems to prevent colouration of the water. Also great for quickly clearing up the water after a major substrate and/or plant fiddling session.


----------



## alto (24 Jun 2016)

Staticrzr said:


> Or try my luck with another bag of amazonia?


I'd suggest you try Tropica Aquarium Soils instead (seems the link is broken on that page so go to Tropica youtube channel for the video)

I like to completely strip down the tank when switching out substrate - fish go to a food safe plastic bin with an air stone etc , filter gets a good clean (I rinse all media in treated water to ensure there's no debris, then reassemble with some water in bottom of canister & it's fine to remain in this damp state for a couple days - weeks), plants trimmed & tidied, tank given a good clean ... then all the fun of a new aquascape.
There are a few journals on here where the old substrate is just syphoned out & new added, so you can also follow that route.


If you have very soft water, be wary of any _flocculating agent_ water clarifiers as they can cause a pH crash (the sort that kills your fish)


> The fast acting, ACCU-CLEAR clumps tiny floating particles together, forming large particles to be removed by the aquarium filter.





> Safe for all fish and plants in freshwater aquariums.  Keep out of reach of children.  Avoid contact with eyes.


----------

